# No upload speed at all with Comcast.



## lunchboxx

Hey, about two days ago my internet started acting really slow. We had a Comcast tech come over and try everything they could and the problem still persist. They filed a maintenance report so hopefully the maintenance crew can fix the problem.

I literally have NO upload, Speedtest.net wont even start the upload process, but i can still upload at very small speeds, because i can use Teamspeak, Xfire, and browse the web, just really slow.

I am just wondering if anybody on here has had this problem before and if you found out what the problem was? Or maybe the maintenance crew actually fixed the problem?

Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Did the tech restart the modem/router?  That usually fixes the speed issues.


----------



## lunchboxx

No, i even did that numerous times, i hate having to call comcast. The techs weren't able to fix it the first time but this afternoon they must have came by, because now my internet is normal and they left their empty coax spool. Very happy they fixed it within 24 hours of calling in.


----------



## johnb35

So they replaced a line outside or inside the house?  Anyways, glad they figured out what the problem was.  I have comcast and don't have any problems with them.


----------

